# 'THE JESTERS COURT' build up



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Here's your official topic Nelson!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: :thumbsup: good work guys


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 19 2009, 07:47 PM~15404622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

do u use a wire welder? nice start...ya built bikes like everyday!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 19 2009, 05:48 PM~15404636
> *do u use a wire welder? nice start...ya built bikes like everyday!
> *



yes I do

and yes we have alot of projects comming out for next summer 

right now I do 
-my bike ''the mess around'' (the ray charles bike)
-the green golbin for another member
-and 'THE JESTERS COURT' for nelson


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 19 2009, 07:48 PM~15404636
> *do u use a wire welder? nice start...ya built bikes like everyday!
> *


its a flux-core or FCAW wire feed welder - basically gass-less MIG but instead of having a gas bottle, the powder in the centre of the wire makes the shielding gas but it makes slag like stick welding


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 19 2009, 04:51 PM~15404671
> *yes I do
> 
> and yes we have alot of projects comming out for next summer
> ...


hell yeah one day ill be like you...well when i get da tools! i have like 3 frames laying around bout i should be putting work this winter for 2010 events!

KEEP UP DA GREAT HARD WORK {BUILT NOT BOUGHT}


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 19 2009, 05:53 PM~15404707
> *hell yeah one day ill be like you...well when i get da tools! i have like 3 frames laying around bout i should be putting work this winter for 2010 events!
> 
> KEEP UP DA GREAT HARD WORK {BUILT NOT BOUGHT}
> *



thx alot dude 

hell yeah


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 19 2009, 04:55 PM~15404732
> *
> thx alot dude
> 
> ...


I GET MOTIVATED BY BUILDERS LIKE YA! N LIL HAS ALOT GREAT BIKE BUILDERS!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 19 2009, 05:58 PM~15404766
> *I GET MOTIVATED BY BUILDERS LIKE YA! N LIL HAS ALOT GREAT BIKE BUILDERS!
> *



fuck yeah!  

happy to heard this bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

looking really nice :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 19 2009, 04:54 PM~15404713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DID YOU USE LED CUZ THE METAL WORK LOOKS CLEAN DOGG


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Oct 19 2009, 06:08 PM~15404891
> *DID YOU USE LED CUZ THE METAL WORK LOOKS CLEAN DOGG
> *



whats a led?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i think he means lead or plomb


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 19 2009, 06:34 PM~15405199
> *i think he means lead or plomb
> *


oh no

just put alot of work on it after welding it at the right temperature...

then grinding,,, buffing,,, sanding and it comes out like this


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

NICE


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup - you have the same welder as jeff - you set it at high 1? and wire feed about half way from 3 and 4 ? thats a good setting for 16 guage 1/16" but high 2 for a bit thicker and a bit more wire feed(almost 4)


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

another great Luxurious Montreal bike coming out!!! Good work Magic!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 19 2009, 06:51 PM~15405426
> *yup - you have the same welder as jeff - you set it at high 1? and wire feed about half way from 3 and 4 ? thats a good setting for 16 guage 1/16" but high 2 for a bit thicker and a bit more wire feed(almost 4)
> *


I alway play with the temperature... most of the time I was set on High2 for this bike


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

cool


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 19 2009, 08:13 PM~15405699
> *another great Luxurious Montreal bike coming out!!! Good work Magic!!!
> *


agreed!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 19 2009, 07:50 PM~15406141
> *agreed!
> *



thx alot fella


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

look at this Nelson hehe


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 19 2009, 07:13 PM~15405699
> *another great Luxurious Montreal bike coming out!!! Good work Magic!!!
> *



apriciate all the good words guys

thx alot :cheesy:


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

J'arrive avec mes photos!


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

Here are some drawings of the frame design and pieces that will create ' THE JESTERS COURT', my upcoming bike.

The frame










The fenders










The fork










The sissy bar










The handle bars










To the viewers: Give me some feedback!


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks alot Steven!


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

just my .02 you should remove the rest of the seatpost. that would clean up the overall look a lot. it looks good, but that would take it over the top.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

looks good..really good.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Bike is looking good. Pretty creative on those custom parts. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GREAT WORK BROTHER, AWSOME METAL WORK...... LUXURIOUS REPRESENT


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 20 2009, 08:48 AM~15411350
> *GREAT WORK BROTHER, AWSOME METAL WORK...... LUXURIOUS REPRESENT
> *



thx alot Danny  

I'll hit you back soon to gold plate my stuff for my (ray charles bike)


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Oct 19 2009, 10:18 PM~15408217
> *Here are some drawings of the frame design and pieces that will  create ' THE JESTERS COURT', my upcoming bike.
> 
> 
> ...



looks way better like that Nelson! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

nice to see a bike build :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Oct 20 2009, 01:50 PM~15413682
> *nice to see a bike build  :thumbsup:
> *



yup this bike gonna be awsome!


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah I want everybody to 'open they mouths for there mother fuckin' opinion' (as 2PAC said)(to all you lowriders: it's a joke meaning no ofence!)

Thanks Homies!
Keep on posting.

Note: Steven, I always apreaciate your comments and personal opinion. Peace!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Oct 19 2009, 11:18 PM~15408217
> *
> The fork
> 
> ...


in my opinion, the sissy bar needs to be larger, and have more width to it. the fork is large and detailed, and the sissy bar is skinny and simple.

i think you should add more to the sissy bar.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i will keep that in mind when i draw it out thx danny


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 20 2009, 10:40 PM~15418742
> *in my opinion, the sissy bar needs to be larger, and have more width to it.  the fork is large and detailed, and the sissy bar is skinny and simple.
> 
> i think you should add more to the sissy bar.
> *



dont worry all those parts will be double layer and engraved ... details will be there :biggrin:


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

That chain guard is, HARD!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

theres no chain guard ?


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cybercholo_@Oct 21 2009, 04:19 PM~15425220
> *That chain guard is, HARD!
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt for brother Nelson, ill have some rough cads for you to look at over the weekend and next week


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*LUXURIOUS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 19 2009, 04:58 PM~15404773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE TTT


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 19 2009, 04:58 PM~15404773
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 25 2009, 11:06 AM~15461136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: hno: :werd:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 25 2009, 02:06 PM~15461136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im sure that was the inspirations. its not completely identical.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 20 2009, 11:40 PM~15418742
> *in my opinion, the sissy bar needs to be larger, and have more width to it.  the fork is large and detailed, and the sissy bar is skinny and simple.
> 
> i think you should add more to the sissy bar.
> *


*Should do that part out of twist, maybe double or triple to make it look thicker.*


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 25 2009, 01:06 PM~15461136
> *
> 
> 
> ...



seriously its freaks me out wuhahah

I saw that bike a while ago... but I did not did the design for the frame... Nelson did it... and this guy never been on internet before....

I know that it sounds strange... but he never saw that bike before drawing the scketch of the frame....

that lower part really look like the same.... so weird did not see that bike since 1 year or 2.... its from legion right?

but anyway.... I sure it was not the goal of nelson to do something similar.... sounds weird but it was probably event not his inspiration.... :uh: 

but at the end they will not look the same  


(cant stop looking at the 2 pictures wuahah looks fuckin the same! ) :wow:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 25 2009, 06:04 PM~15462436
> *Should do that part out of twist, maybe double or triple to make it look thicker.
> *



not a bad idea Darin!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 25 2009, 07:04 PM~15462436
> *Should do that part out of twist, maybe double or triple to make it look thicker.
> *


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

In the process of creating a frame that would put my fenders in evidence; I came up with this design:

( MY HAND DRAWING )










(CHECK OUT THE FENDERS )










I guess good taste comes around once in a blue moon.

Props to the Lowridin' Homie that came out with it first thow. 

Peace out, LUX 4 LIFE!


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

More crazy build up is coming up for this BIKE!

Stay tunned!


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

My inspiration, you could say:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Oct 25 2009, 10:43 PM~15465232
> *My inspiration, you could say:
> 
> 
> ...




???


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

The chain guards in general, not the bike.


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Oct 26 2009, 12:12 PM~15469597
> *The chain guards in general, not the bike.
> *



bro... you dont have any chain guard....


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

You dont understand me Steven. The simple design of a chain guard on a bike led to the idea of chopping the lower bar and bringing up that piece that you made.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: :thumbsup: wasup bud(nelson), im starting to play around with the rough layouts bro - so let me kno if you want anything double layer or twisted and ill do the main layers and go from there


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Oct 19 2009, 09:18 PM~15408217
> *Here are some drawings of the frame design and pieces that will  create ' THE JESTERS COURT', my upcoming bike.
> 
> The frame
> ...


i can make the forks sissy bar and any other parts you need hit me back


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

Yo! wus up Jay! I will be double layering all those parts. Dont start on the sissy bar thow, Igot some modifications to add to it.

Thanks alot my Man.

To LOWDHOTCHKISS: Thanks for the offer, but LuxuriouS MontreaL s'got my back!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Oct 26 2009, 09:05 PM~15473823
> *i can make the forks sissy bar and any other parts you need hit me back
> *


its ok homie ill be doin the cutting


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

Gracias Homie Jay! 

Yo Mr. Magic ( PurpleLicious ) thanks 4 everything that you keep on coming up with! Super APREACIATED! 

LuxuriouS LowriderS 4 LifE !


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

Just 4 Fun; I love DC Comics:










http://i560.photobucket.com/albums/ss47/nelsonsith/HarleyQuinnJoker-
1.jpg










If you share the nostalgia HOLLA BACK!


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

Cruzin' Around! Ha Ha! Ha Ha!


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

So Magic, how are my fenders coming?


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Oct 28 2009, 09:36 PM~15498398
> *So Magic, how are my fenders coming?
> *



I worked on the frame tonight... almost done bro

And I was about to do the desigh but did not find any cardboard big enough at home... so I'll pick some tomorow at my shop :uh:


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks a lot Dude!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Oct 28 2009, 10:18 PM~15499042
> *Thanks a lot Dude!
> *



do you want me to start talking to the painter?

you have cash in hand?


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

For sure Magic! Go right ahead. Is it the Candy Man?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :wave: :h5:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

Have fun guys!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

fork base pretty much done and some 2nd layer started:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 1 2009, 11:21 PM~15533191
> *fork base pretty much done and some 2nd layer started:
> 
> 
> ...



thats what Im talking about!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

thats what it look like out of card board


































you like this Nelson ... if yes...

I'll give all the measure to Jason... so you'll be able to cad it at the right size


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

diggy-dooo  i also updated the fork cad to show that the rough layout of the 2nd layer is done, just have to play connect the dots for a few hours and it will be done

just in case the link didnt update:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

YEAAAH!!! It taking shape.... Gonna be a nice concept with some artistics parts!!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

Magic, I sent you a PM!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Nov 3 2009, 09:46 PM~15554725
> *Magic, I sent you a PM!
> *



answered


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

Were looking good! 

Thanks for all the help Homies!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 2 2009, 06:49 PM~15541082
> *diggy-dooo  i also updated the fork cad to show that the rough layout of the 2nd layer is done, just have to play connect the dots for a few hours and it will be done
> 
> just in case the link didnt update:
> ...


allright jay we are ready to cad those fender... is the priority so I can finish all the body works,, and send everything to the paint


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ok i will start to cad the fenders, send me the dimensions of the diameter of the fender circle


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:wow: This is gonna look good


----------



## lowrider-420 (Nov 5, 2008)

Sweet ...looks like another awesome LuxuriouS lowrider commin outt ...
:thumbsup:


----------



## saborchicanoiscoming (Feb 2, 2005)

daymn, some real bad ass bikes you guys got up there in Canada, good shit :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider-420_@Nov 6 2009, 02:26 AM~15578922
> *Sweet ...looks like another awesome LuxuriouS lowrider commin outt ...
> :thumbsup:
> *


DAmn right, wasup mikey hows shit out west? Did yall lose power from that rain storm?


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

$LuX$ 4 LifE!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

damn right LUX4LIFE

JC's welding, CAD design, and CNC cutting

Laser Cutting services Price list

All prices in USA dollars - except locals & other CDN's pay in $ CDN & LUX bro's get 5% off: 

1x 3/16" set handle bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 3/16" Steering: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals: $ 85
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" knock-offs: $ 75 for 4x - $90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $60.00 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless steel mirrors: $50 / pair

1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $$ To Be Announced - I still need to get a price on this.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client due to volume up to max of $60 US if all parts shipped in a single shipment.

Complete set of Parts designs:










Knock-offs just designed for the complete set










Conti-Kit for complete kit finally finished










fender brace


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

Homie Jay, give me some feedback on the delay time for those fender pieces; S'il vous plait Lol.

Thanks Holmes.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i started them last night, but i need the diameter of the fender where they will be welded to so i can make sure the scale is right. Other then that they can be cadded be4 the end of today, and cutting will be approx. 1 week - 1 week and a half delivered, then i can bring them to steven when they arrive. Wont know price of cuts until cad is finished and my guy quotes me.


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks Homie Jay!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 8 2009, 06:21 PM~15600347
> *
> 
> 
> ...



he dont want it to hold like that... he will use some fender brace .. he dont want to bottom to touch to the axle...


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

do not use the pictures I posted use the sketch of nelson on papers...

your cad right not is really not perfect.... the four circles are not perfectly round and the bottom ou the hat is not semetric


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

must to look a bit more like this...

puis pour les ligne a linterieur du chapeau arrange toi que ca soit partout la meme largeur ... 

si tu sais utiliser autocad comme y faut je crois tu peux genre juste recopier ta ligne a une certaine distance... 

faut pas sa soit large les ligne a linterieur.... p-e 1/16


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

ok jason je suis pas un pro... jespre que ca va etre claire mon petit dessin sur paint










du point vert a lautre point vert ca mesure 19 pouces et 3/3 (cest ton diamemtre du cercle)

du point blanc a lautre point blanc ca mesure 16 pouces... (cest la partie qui va le plus bas du fender)

du point jaune au point jaune cest environ 24 pouces... (ca va dépasser du fender original)

puis les deux ligne courbes bleus cest juste pour te montré a quelle endroit que le fender va toucher au morceau


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious+Nov 8 2009, 09:13 PM~15600779-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

Homie Jay, I know you put time and effort to CAD the fenders, but I would like you to cad them from this PIC and not Magic's cardboard cutup. That was just to give you the overall mesurements. If you check out my drawing you will notice that the lines in the interior of the fenders are totaly different. Please use the drawing! 

Thanks Homie!
Thanks Magic!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Nov 8 2009, 10:18 PM~15602662
> *Homie Jay, I know you put time and effort to CAD the fenders, but I would like you to cad them from this PIC and not Magic's cardboard cutup. That was just to give you the overall mesurements. If you check out my drawing you will notice that the lines in the interior of the fenders are totaly different. Please use the drawing!
> 
> Thanks Homie!
> ...



if you look at it a couple of time you'll see that its the same thing but in the other side hehe


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 8 2009, 08:10 PM~15601362
> *ok so how far up from the axle then?
> its not final bro like i said i needed to kno where it attaches, the outer circle diametre
> *



sorry its 19 inches and 3/4 for the diameter...


and how far up from the axle.. I dont know... just go with the flow of the drawing to keep it almost in the same shape and we'll se where it'll arrived


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i made a bunch of changes and sen it to him just have to make the creases 1/16" and reconnect the dots


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

What's up Magic!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 8 2009, 11:32 PM~15603591
> *i made a bunch of changes and sen it to him just have to make the creases 1/16" and reconnect the dots
> *



sent to who?

you will get those cut in what gage?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

nelson of course, what ever gauge you want 16 G?


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 9 2009, 12:06 AM~15603990
> *nelson of course, what ever gauge you want 16 G?
> *


yeah thats good


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

how much it'll cost?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

dont know how much $ until the cad is finalised and i send it to my guy, should have details by mid to end of the week


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 9 2009, 12:19 AM~15604113
> *dont know how much $ until the cad is finalised and i send it to my guy, should have details by mid to end of the week
> *



all right


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

any updates on the frame? bike looks great good sh*t lux montreal


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 9 2009, 01:54 PM~15608770
> *any updates on the frame? bike looks great good sh*t lux  montreal
> *



I did the finition bondo touch on it,,, now we on the process of making laser cuted the sheets for the fenders... aand then we'll send all this to CandyKustoms for a sick ass paint :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt

nelson check yr PMs


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

'THE JESTERS COURT' Coming Soon to a city near YOU!

WUUHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

any pics of the final cad?


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 12 2009, 01:24 PM~15644661
> *any pics of the final cad?
> *



x5


:biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 12 2009, 02:24 PM~15644661
> *any pics of the final cad?
> *


i am waiting on nelson to see what he says, but for the most part it is finished


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 12 2009, 05:17 PM~15647347
> *i am waiting on nelson to see what he says, but for the most part it is finished
> *



comon Nelson.. .give us some feedbacks


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

Just sent a PM to Homie Jay. Now I'm waiting to see what he say's. But it will soon be done.

Just a ittle patience Homies!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 9 2009, 02:03 PM~15609444
> *I did the finition bondo touch on it,,, now we on the process of making laser cuted the sheets for the fenders... aand then we'll send all this to kandy shop customz for a sick ass paint  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

i noticed that to good eyes kandy shop


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

post the cad here Jay,,, nelson wants my opinion...


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

*¤</span></span></span> T</span></span>*


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

Being fixed up soon HOMIES!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :wave: yup


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

The fenders PIC will be up soon.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Here it is final cad for the fender panels:


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

There awsome Homie!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Its a pleasure, love helping you guys out


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

quick revision


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

Wuss up Romero13! That's my bike your reading on Homie!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Nov 15 2009, 07:58 PM~15674161
> *Wuss up Romero13! That's my bike your reading on Homie!
> *


I like the way ur fender came out, can't wait to see the rest of ur designs. keep up the good work


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx guys, its a fun project and im glad to be a part of it. If you guys down south would be interested i also offer laser and waterjet cutting as well for a bit cheaper then TNT, see my bird on a wire pages for prices


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

You, that's reading this!










Whatch us play the play...










and cut our way throught this LowridinG game!










Lol

LuxuriouS 4 LifE


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt lux 514


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hey bro :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

get the panels tomorrow after work


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 24 2009, 08:25 PM~15771337
> *get the panels tomorrow after work
> *



great! how much it costed finaly?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: club price


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

pix on their way


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

pix


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

Those are completly INSANE DUDE!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

they turned out awsome, and fit good :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 24 2009, 11:39 PM~15773967
> *pix
> 
> 
> ...



great! allright Nelson we still need another back fender !


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

That's one Crazy Bike Homie.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 25 2009, 07:03 AM~15776111
> *That's one Crazy Bike Homie.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie!!!


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 25 2009, 06:16 AM~15775941
> *great! allright Nelson we still need another back fender !
> *


I'll see what I can do to colaborate as fast as possible!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

found a reaer fender for ya bro  will be here next week or monday/tuesday after


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 25 2009, 06:16 AM~15775941
> *great! allright Nelson we still need another back fender !
> *


Jason's Got it for me Bro. I will have it by next week.


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 24 2009, 10:39 PM~15773967
> *pix
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS BADASS HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

nelson your inbox is full  call me to arrange a meet up time tonight after 7 pm, me and jeff will come see you and bring you the panels - 815-6388


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 27 2009, 07:44 AM~15796071
> *nelson your inbox is full  call me to arrange a meet up time tonight after 7 pm, me and jeff will come see you and bring you the panels - 815-6388
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :yes:
COOL BRO I'LL SEE YOU THEN NELSON !!!!


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by romero13_@Nov 26 2009, 11:33 PM~15795264
> *THAT LOOKS BADASS HOMIE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's alot Mr. Romero13!


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 27 2009, 05:06 AM~15796092
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> COOL BRO I'LL SEE YOU  THEN  NELSON !!!!
> *


It was a plesure Homie Jeff!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Nov 28 2009, 02:26 AM~15803139
> *It was a plesure Homie Jeff!
> *


FOR ME TO BRO :yes: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

good to see you again nelson


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 27 2009, 11:42 PM~15803237
> *good to see you again nelson
> *


Same here Homie Jay!


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 26 2009, 08:04 PM~15793020
> *found a reaer fender for ya bro  will be here next week or monday/tuesday after
> *


im sendin it in the mornin syked


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 29 2009, 08:06 PM~15816199
> *im sendin it in the mornin syked
> *


Is it a classic fender Holmes?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

its a pair of ducktails will that do ?  lol


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 30 2009, 12:35 AM~15818988
> *its a pair of ducktails will that do ?  lol
> *



nop need classics


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

oh ok well the search will continue then


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

or give me the duck tail I'll cut it


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ok, so you want just 1 ducktail, and you will arange it or would 2 be better so both are the same?


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 30 2009, 06:36 PM~15825292
> *ok, so you want just 1 ducktail, and you will arange it or would 2 be better so both are the same?
> *


just let me know bro


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 30 2009, 06:36 PM~15825292
> *ok, so you want just 1 ducktail, and you will arange it or would 2 be better so both are the same?
> *



I allready have a classic back fender

so I'll take you ducktail back fender,, work it a bit to turn it to a big front classic fender :biggrin: 

thx alot for all your help Jay,,, sure that Nelson apreciate it alot


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

kool my man, je vais dire au gars qui envoye 1 seul, ca me fait bcp plaisir aider tlm dans club bro, peut importe que cest


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 30 2009, 07:05 PM~15826316
> *I allready have a classic back fender
> 
> so I'll take you ducktail back fender,, work it a bit to turn it to a big front classic fender  :biggrin:
> ...


Nelson DOES appreaciate it! Thanks for both your help.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

my pleasure bro, if i had some1 like me & the tools we now have to use around in the 90's to help me when i started fuck bikes in Canada would be way past where we are now, but we are making huge steps in incredibly small time that even americans dont do, so i am extremely happy with all that is taking place in our club right now and the attitudes of the guys that are around and making any progress they can even if its little by little.


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 2 2009, 04:32 PM~15849425
> *my pleasure bro, if i had some1 like me & the tools we now have to use around in the 90's to help me when i started fuck bikes in Canada would be way past where we are now, but we are making huge steps in incredibly small time that even americans dont do, so i am extremely happy with all that is taking place in our club right now and the attitudes of the guys that are around and making any progress they can even if its little by little.
> *


Hope to contibute to that vision of yours my man! The Jesters Court WILL make LuX proud!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey Nelson I worked on the back fender today. I'll need to assembly all the rear of the bike to see if everything fits with chain and all that shit.

I'll need some fender brace bro to fix all that together,,, I'll check if I can find some at my place... 

I'll hit you back with some pics soon


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

I had a little hard time to make them fit... the cad was not perfect but I made it fit good.

still have to drill some other holes for the fender braces.

but it gives you an idea


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

NICE :biggrin:


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 6 2009, 01:50 PM~15889148
> *I had a little hard time to make them fit... the cad was not perfect but I made it fit good.
> 
> still have to drill some other holes for the fender braces.
> ...


I trust you my man! Thanks Magic!


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

nice work purple 

the fender look to nice


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 6 2009, 02:39 PM~15889474
> *NICE :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Dude!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Dec 6 2009, 05:00 PM~15890185
> *nice work purple
> 
> the fender look to nice
> *


thx alot fool


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

looks good guys


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hows the welding over the chrome going? probably making it a bit more like stainless in the process


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

We are for sure making our city proud in 2010...










LuxuriouS Montreal Chapter.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt LUX 514


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 9 2009, 05:37 PM~15929059
> *ttt LUX 514
> *


4 Life Homie Jay!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 10 2009, 06:54 AM~15935156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LuX Por Vida mon Dave!!!


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 6 2009, 01:50 PM~15889148
> *I had a little hard time to make them fit... the cad was not perfect but I made it fit good.
> 
> still have to drill some other holes for the fender braces.
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

x2


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm here Mr. JUSTDEEZ!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

frontfender and then ready to paint


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Dec 10 2009, 11:45 AM~15936147
> *LuX Por Vida mon Dave!!!
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 11 2009, 08:14 AM~15946186
> *frontfender and then ready to paint
> *


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Dec 11 2009, 01:12 AM~15945313
> *I'm here Mr. JUSTDEEZ!!!
> *


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

Can't wait for the paint job!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Dec 12 2009, 12:04 AM~15955468
> *Can't wait for the paint job!!!
> *


damn that's going to be nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for your support Homies!


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

Here's a big leap to hopefully better the designs for some of my custom parts for THE JESTERS COURT.

Handle Bars:









Sissy Bar:









What do you think Homies?!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Dec 15 2009, 10:35 PM~15993587
> *Here's a big leap to hopefully better the designs for some of my custom parts for THE JESTERS COURT.
> 
> Handle Bars:
> ...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Dec 15 2009, 08:35 PM~15993587
> *Here's a big leap to hopefully better the designs for some of my custom parts for THE JESTERS COURT.
> 
> Sissy Bar:
> ...



Holy Crap I had a very similar design to your sissy bar for my sons bike!.. That is crazy bro but your design is very cool now imma have to rethink mines :biggrin: 

That sissybar is gonna look so sick


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 15 2009, 09:49 PM~15994475
> *Holy Crap I had a very similar design to your sissy bar for my sons bike!.. That is crazy bro but your design is very cool now imma have to rethink mines  :biggrin:
> 
> That sissybar is gonna look so sick
> *


Thanks holmes!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

kool cant wait to get around to transforming that into a CAD
Forks almost complete base & 2nd layer

still waiting on the fender - guy says hes legit but hes waiting to receive what i sent him be4 he ships to us


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Dec 15 2009, 08:35 PM~15993587
> *Here's a big leap to hopefully better the designs for some of my custom parts for THE JESTERS COURT.
> 
> Handle Bars:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by romero13_@Dec 16 2009, 06:24 PM~16002394
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Holmes!


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

bikes lookin good i got my pacage today so ill be sending the fender right now u should have it by tommorow if customs dont fuck with u to much im shippin in right now


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

so if you got the package why did you just PM to tell me you dont got it? Man you better be legit cause i got family out that way


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 17 2009, 12:40 PM~16009577
> *so if you got the package why did you just PM to tell me you dont got it? Man you better be legit cause i got family out that way
> *


get the fuck outta here i do to and if u check the times i sent u the message before and replyed back after and said i got it dnt get an attitude ull be waitin longer its not my fault it took so long


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

HEY WAZZ UP??? WHAT'S GUD??? NICE BIKE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!!!!JUST SHOWING SOME LOVE N RESPECT TO UR PAGE......O MERRY CHRISTMAS N HAPPY NEW YEARS TO U N 2 UR FAMILYS N FRIENDS....I'M LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEW YEAR N NEW BEGINNINGS.....HEY CHECK OUT MY PAGE GET SOME NEW PIC N NEW BIKES PIC TOO!!!!!!!!!!FROM UR FRIENDS LOWRIDER CONNECTION C.C N BIKE CLUB FROM NAPLES FL MUCH LOV N RESPECT 2 ALL OF THE CLUBS OUT THERE!!!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i appologize to 68 chevy hes a good guy no rip off here - Steve/Nelson fender will be here tomorrow


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Almost have the fork finalized, just a few more details about the 2nd layer to figure and its all ready

Base Layer is in white
2nd Layer in blue










Offset of approximately 3/32" = space between edge of first layer and edge of second layer


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

i think this is gonna be one of the best bikes that will be on the top of my list when its all done .....hella good work homie  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

Will keep up with you Holmes!!! Thank you for the time shared on my topic, will be pendent on yours!!!


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Dec 17 2009, 10:32 PM~16016417
> *i think this is gonna be one of the best bikes that will be on the top of my list when its all done .....hella good work homie   :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


Gracias for the words of encouragement!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

just got the fender


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 18 2009, 10:56 AM~16019515
> *just got the fender
> *



cool I,ll be off of work for almost 3 weeks... I'll have lots of time to kill... so I'll be able to do that fender.... and then do some little test on the bike,,, and then ship it to paint... if you are ready NELSON...

start getting some idea for the paint my friend !


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 17 2009, 05:38 PM~16012531
> *Almost have the fork finalized, just a few more details about the 2nd layer to figure and its all ready
> 
> Base Layer is in white
> ...



I find the 2nd layer to big.. its only my opinion Nelson but... I think that we'll not see that mutch the first layer.... maybe dont double layed the arms or something..

anyway its up to you bro,,, that bike will be one of a kind!


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

cant wait to c how it comes out


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 18 2009, 07:58 PM~16024770
> *cool I,ll be off of work for almost 3 weeks... I'll have lots of time to kill... so I'll be able to do that fender.... and then do some little test on the bike,,, and then ship it to paint... if you are ready NELSON...
> 
> start getting some idea for the paint my friend !
> *


I'm ALL SET Mr. Purplemagic!


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Dec 17 2009, 02:20 PM~16011139
> *HEY WAZZ UP??? WHAT'S GUD???  NICE BIKE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!!!!JUST SHOWING SOME LOVE N RESPECT TO UR PAGE......O  MERRY CHRISTMAS N HAPPY NEW YEARS TO U N 2 UR FAMILYS N FRIENDS....I'M LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEW YEAR N NEW BEGINNINGS.....HEY CHECK OUT MY PAGE GET SOME NEW PIC N NEW BIKES PIC TOO!!!!!!!!!!FROM UR FRIENDS LOWRIDER CONNECTION C.C N BIKE CLUB FROM NAPLES FL MUCH LOV N RESPECT 2 ALL OF THE CLUBS OUT THERE!!!!!
> *


Will keep up with you Holmes!!! Thank you for the time shared on my topic, will be pendent on yours!!!


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 17 2009, 04:38 PM~16012531
> *Almost have the fork finalized, just a few more details about the 2nd layer to figure and its all ready
> 
> Base Layer is in white
> ...


Looks good Homie! I'ma start drawin ' in detail into that fork second layer see what I can come up with.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Dec 15 2009, 07:35 PM~15993587
> *Here's a big leap to hopefully better the designs for some of my custom parts for THE JESTERS COURT.
> 
> Handle Bars:
> ...


i like the sissy bars but i dont understand the bars?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 19 2009, 04:43 AM~16027080
> *i like the sissy bars but i dont understand the bars?
> *



ya me and jeff were figuring it out the other day, but we will wait till we get there to discuss whats what

its only 1 half of the assembly - im pretty sure the dotted lines are for cut outs and the solid lines are the 2nd layer


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Dec 19 2009, 03:38 AM~16026786
> *Looks good Homie! I'ma start drawin ' in detail into that fork second layer see what I can come up with.
> *


No i meant i have to finish figuring out the mount of the 2nd layer - we can go str8 bolted to the first layer or bolted with a spacer to give a more 3d effect. Which will in turn effect the bolt holes of the second layer.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 18 2009, 11:01 PM~16024797
> *I find the 2nd layer to big..  its only my opinion Nelson but... I think that we'll not see that mutch the first layer.... maybe dont double layed the arms or something..
> 
> anyway its up to you bro,,, that bike will be one of a kind!
> *


It wouldnt look right with only a section of double layer and the base is the same as the second layer only its solid - Its almost 1/8" space all around except the really tight corners which are 1/16" - trust me you see it especially if the 2 plates are touching or mildly seperated like 1/8" or so (we can also make the second layer thinner like 1/8" so its lighter), my birds on my plaque are less and we see them good


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 17 2009, 04:38 PM~16012531
> *Almost have the fork finalized, just a few more details about the 2nd layer to figure and its all ready
> 
> Base Layer is in white
> ...


Thats going to look badass :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 19 2009, 10:39 AM~16028762
> *ya me and jeff were figuring it out the other day, but we will wait till we get there to discuss whats what
> 
> its only 1 half of the assembly - im pretty sure the dotted lines are for cut outs and the solid lines are the 2nd layer
> *


That exactly it Mr Homie Jay!!! You read my mind!


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

Keep on viewin' Homies. New shit commin' up!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS BIKE DONE ITS GONNA BE TIGHT. ANOTHER COOL LUXURIOUS BIKE.


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 20 2009, 09:54 PM~16042806
> *CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS BIKE DONE ITS GONNA BE TIGHT. ANOTHER COOL LUXURIOUS BIKE.
> *


Thanks alot Holmes!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

where is the front fender?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i got it, need to get it to you some how pm me?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

Wuss up Magic! Any news and pics?!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i goto get the fender out that way sometime this week if you want except tomorrow & if either nelson or steven are free just PM me guys


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

looks bad ass . cant wait to paint this one up


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

This bike is gonna look so sick..


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

wheres Nelson?


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 1 2010, 11:12 PM~16158722
> *wheres Nelson?
> *


Always here Homie!


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

We will call this episode: THE FENDER SITUATION! HUAH AH AH AH AH!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hehehehehhehe :x: :ninja: :h5:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: you will have them tonight  :rimshot: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

good to see you last night bro... :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 9 2010, 03:20 PM~16237714
> *good to see you last night bro...  :biggrin:    :cheesy:
> *


Same here Dude!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

1/4" seems to be the smallest of those spacers bro should be good so thats half of the one i showed you. next is 3/8"


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 10 2010, 08:16 PM~16248946
> *1/4" seems to be the smallest of those spacers bro should be good so thats half of the one i showed you. next is 3/8"
> *


No prob Holmes!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

Any new pic :drama: :drama: :run: :boink:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by romero13_@Jan 19 2010, 07:56 PM~16343225
> *Any new pic :drama:  :drama: :run:  :boink:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

less cartoons more pics!


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

need more pic of the build fuckers


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ahhhh Nelson has to get the fenders i got for them to Steven so he can fabricate the front fender and get it out to paint. I have pics of the CADs i have drawn for it  but yall seen them i think


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 28 2010, 05:08 PM~16443018
> *ahhhh Nelson has to get the fenders i got for them to Steven so he can fabricate the front fender and get it out to paint. I have pics of the CADs i have drawn for it  but yall seen them i think
> *


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

projects almost dead


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

that what I call waste of timz :angry: 

U work for nothing....


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

its not dead, but i think Nelson just has to get the fenders i brought him out to steven, so the rest o the body work can be finished, and i have a few more CADS to finish for this bike.


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 2 2010, 07:30 PM~16493387
> *projects almost dead
> *


It's not dead Mr. Purple, it just changed management. Manny will be taking over to keep the integrity of this bike that WILL come out!

You've always been the BEST Holmes, I deeply apreaciate it. Thanks!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Feb 4 2010, 12:12 PM~16510863
> *
> 
> that what I call waste of timz  :angry:
> ...



no Nelson paid me well... 
I had the cash I asked fot the working time... so no waste of time

Nelson just have some other prioritys and I respect his choices.

This bike will be done one day...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

real nice


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 4 2010, 07:02 PM~16515169
> *no Nelson paid me well...
> I had the cash I asked fot the working time... so no waste of time
> 
> ...


Sa c'est 100% sur et certain!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

a big :thumbsup: homie nelson


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 67 hollywood (Jan 20, 2010)

where u at progress wise


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

same as before nothing has changed since the blank fenders were bought and brought to Montreal


----------

